# Anyone hunt Grouse with a gun that has 24 inch barrels?



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

Searching for a new gun and I came across a browning Citori lightning micro with 24in barrels, sorta local to me too. I'm far from a gun expert but that seems shorter than most and I'm wondering if I should shy away from this gun? Input appreciated. Is that a good gun? Whats the micro mean?..thanks


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

Shorter barrels generally make it harder to swing through a bird. I had to adjust going from a 28" to 26". It makes a difference. Not sure on 24", is it more of a youth model?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I believe the micro is a smaller framed gun. LOP would probably be an issue. Balance might be off.

Citori's are great guns. My buddy shoots one competitively without issues. For reference, he wore out a BPS by putting "About 60k rounds through it"

I have BPD (bird procurement devices, as my daughter was not allowed to use the term "gun" in a story at school once" with 21 (20 youth), 24 (20), 26 (16), 26, and 30" barrels, granted all pumps or semis, and shoot them all about the same. As long as they fit well and I do my part.


----------



## FISHMANMARK (Jun 11, 2007)

Yes, the micro is considered a ladies / youth model. 24 barrel and a shorter length of pull.

The biggest thing to consider is that the gun fits you. If the gun fits you, it will shoot where you're looking.


----------



## sadworld (Aug 4, 2003)

okay I suspected it might be smaller thank you for confirmation. at 5 7 and 180 lb I think I should be looking at standard size gun. Thanks!


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

I have two 24" 12g Remingtons, i think they are called special fields. One has an english stock which i prefer 

I would never hunt grouse with a longer barrel, which would get caught up more often in the thick stuff

Having to swing faster is not an issue, it is a necessity. A member of my duck club was known, and chuckled about behind his back, for being an incredibly poor shot. He would go thru a box of shells and only get 1-2 ducks, or none. Then one year he limited on both days of the opener, went 4/5. We were blown away, asked him what he was doing differently. He held up his 24" barrel. So, when i get in a slump duck hunting, i take out my 24" grouse gun and it gets me back on track 

Besides, there is a wide pattern using 7 1/2s


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I use a 21" barrel for grouse. I always liked those special fields with the straight stock.


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

The undisputed greatest grouse gun to ever grace this earth comes only in 24" barrel.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

I have heard this kinda topic many times. Game guns should be short and lite. That’s why there is a lot of english 20’s with 24,25,26” barrels. Swing is completely up to the shooter. Ex: you shoot a 30”beretta dt10 or 11 which is a 9-10lb gun then immediately move to a 26” silver pigeon 6lb gun it will feel twitchy. Practice with what gun you buy and there will be know issue. My stock is cut down to 12”lop and I can mount faster cause of it. I’m 6’2” 225lbs and I can shoot a consistent 20 on the skeet field with my daughters youth 870.My buddy is going from a 870 with 28”barrel to a youth 870 21” barrel. He shot my daughters and loved it. 28” barrels and longer are for club shooters. They have no idea what it’s like walking around the woods with that boat ore. Don’t get sucked into the hype of smooth swing crap. If you shot a 18” barrel for a couple weeks you would get used to it. And to try to help u out I will let you use my daughters youth or even my cut down gun. Pm me and if you aren’t far from me I’ll come shoot with u.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

23" and 21" 870 Special Field 20s


----------



## Zeboy (Oct 4, 2002)

This general topic comes up every year. Here's the thread from last year.
https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/o-u-barrel-length-26-or-28.623976/
Lots of good information on here. In one of the posts there is a link to a Field and Stream article worth reading. . . the results of which seems to surprise a lot of people.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

All my son uses for everything in MI is a 24" 20ga Beretta 390. He hits what he's aiming at. Whats not to like?


----------



## michiganmaniac (Dec 9, 2008)

Lucky Dog said:


> The undisputed greatest grouse gun to ever grace this earth comes only in 24" barrel.


Some of us would really like to know what gun this is!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have a browning O/U straight stocked that I use for grouse. I believe the barrels are 25 inches. It shoots well in the field. My daughter took it to the skeet range one day and has since been known as the punisher. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Lucky Dog (Jul 4, 2004)

michiganmaniac said:


> Some of us would really like to know what gun this is!


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

I would 100% disagree with several posts on this thread. No way would I ever buy a 24" gun for any reason.


----------



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Bought an older Franchi 20 gauge semi auto two years ago with 24" barrel, gun is stupid lightweight. Haven't hunted with it yet but have no problem shooting skeet with it. It also came with a 28" barrel I have yet to use, bought the gun for grouse hunting.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Shorter, quicker handling and less chance of interrupting your swing.


----------



## TheHighLIfe (Sep 5, 2017)

This thread shows diversity of opinion, for sure

I would never use longer than 24" barrel
I would never use o/u

A couple times when i only had duck guns with me i had a chance to grouse hunt. A 28" barrel is like walking with a javelin, getting caught in the brush, hitting a trunk and stopping the swing. As mentioned, i prefer 24" for ducks too

Reason for no o/u is what happened one day when my remington auto was not ejecting. Dad said i could use his backup o/u. We flushed a bird which i clearly saw landed in some downed tree stumps in a crease heading up a hill, with no other cover = wide open shot. As i was getting to the landing spot, i had my thumb on the safety while i scanned the few remaining stumps. Not looking at where I was stepping, i tripped on a log and started falling head first. My thumb ran the safety off and either a branch or my finger touched the safety. Only accidental misfire i had had. I saw this happen twice to dad as he tripped. Fortunately the dog was elsewhere.

Never again for o/us!


----------



## Dave Medema (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't feel like arguing today. The OP will have to figure this out for himself.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

I can't recall the last wood cock I've missed. /QUOTE]

I try my best to not hit them. My dogs hate me for it.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Cylinder choke 9's from the 20. Wait until they level off, then get +/-2' from them and they go down.


----------



## augustus0603 (Oct 24, 2005)

I have no problem hitting them. I just don't want to anymore. Then I have to eat them.


----------



## UPaquariest (May 13, 2010)

augustus0603 said:


> I have no problem hitting them. I just don't want to anymore. Then I have to eat them.


wrapped in bacon and grilled over a wood fire, I thought they were pretty tasty that way.


----------



## Mark4486 (Oct 14, 2015)

Any woodcock anybody doesn’t want I’ll gladly take off your hands. And as an additional service you can tell me where you shot them so this isn’t a problem for you in the future... hahaha


----------



## birdhntr (Jan 25, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> What is a "good" wing shooter?


One who has a gun that fits properly,one who follows through,one with intent and not hope,and one who aims small.

I have seen so many people in my life hunting with the wrong gun,Stop the gun when they elect to pull the trigger,aim big thinking of the pattern of the shot,then rely on hope or a prayer.
I was taught to keep the gun in motion,shoot to kill,and to think small and aim small in which you reduce your target point of vision when you point a gun..A one inch dot figuratively speaking.

The eyes and hands work in conjunction when pointing.
A laser pointer shows it best.Aim one at a large target multiple times turning it on and you while be in the center mass area everytime.Then do it aiming at a very small object and you can hit it consistent without sighting down the barrel and even from the hip.
Years ago my dad helped me rig a pointer he acquired from work back when they were costly on a rusty broken 22 and I played around with it for years.
,s1


----------

